# Poor mans Track Saw



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sure a lot of you have seen these or own one. Very accurate saw guide for circular saw, router, etc. 
Mine is 1/2" baltic birch. Center strip is a nice straight piece ripped on table saw. Just glue it and screw it leaving 1/4" or so wider than edge of tools to blade.
Run the saw down the center guide and now it is a zero clearance jig, I like to run the narrow of the saw down the other side, this comes in handy especially if you are right handed. 
I put on some wax to make it slide better and that's it. Really handy for breaking down sheets of plywood and cutting the bottoms off doors. 
It really helps stop the splintering. 
This guide is saw specific, so you have to make one for every saw you will be using.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You're right Clay, they are extremely handy for breaking down full sheets of panel board. I maid a mistake on my first one of not leaving any of the thinner base ply sticking out the far side of the fence for clamping. I didn't think that the clamps were going to stick up too high for the saw on the thicker part but they did. 

The same design makes a dandy grooving/dado jig for the router the only issue is that you have to use the same diameter bit and router for that jig each time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, I use mine to break down sheets of ply.

I made 2 - one for 8' boards and one 4' boards...

PS. I am lucky, only have one saw........


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is two parts.
A long piece that I have run one edge through my jointer.
The other is a small rectangle of wood that represents the offset of my saw.
Draw the line on the plywood I want to cut, clamp the long piece to the plywood using the small piece against it and the line drawn. Remove small piece and cut.
If I get a different saw, then I'll make a different small rectangle appropriate for that saw's offset.
Rectangle or square, it doesn't matter.
Small shop, small tricks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fire that would be handy as I used these aluminum straight edge thing a ma jigs from crappy tire and they really don't work well . Had I seen this years ago I definitely would have made one .
Do you use this strictly for making material a more manageable size , or do you do cuts where you need accuracy to ?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is mainly used for cross cutting 4x8 sheets that just do not work on my table saw, and I have a good saw and a 4x8 table. 
It is just safer. I can use my table saw sled, and I have a big one, for up to 24 inches. 
As I said, it is great for cutting the bottoms off doors, which I do a lot of, people install carpet, etc and need to cut 12 doors. 
The one draw back is as said, saw specific or tool specific. I used to do router dadoes with it. 
Just much easier than trying to measure to the blade, set some sort of guide, etc. AND it helps a lot with tear out and for clamping purposes. AND I like to use the small side of the saw also, it comes in handy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I mostly use mine to break sheets down. Mine is 8' long. I don't do much for renos so I don't need the 4' cut that much. I have a Unisaw with a 4' outfeed table and 52" cut so I can break sheets down on the saw but I'm just starting to find the sheets of 3/4" mdf too heavy to manhandle like that. With a 40 tooth blade on the circular saw the guide will make a cut that is good enough to use in most cases without trimming it to size on the TS.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Sheet break-down.*

We have clamping edge guides in 24", 50" and 100". On the project we are doing now we purchased a Kreg 'Rip Cut'. I have to say it works extremely well for breaking down sheet goods, and saves so much time it is unreal. It is much more accurate than you would think possible. We originally planned on using it for rough breakdown then cut the final size on the TS. We found we did not need the TS for cabinet carcass or bookcase work. The best price is on Amazon, Lowe's is actually $5 higher. It's well worth a look and consideration.

Disregard the date stamp, this was taken last weekend. I finally reset it yesterday. 

Dick

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBKqKLqdq08


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Willway said:


> We have clamping edge guides in 24", 50" and 100". On the project we are doing now we purchased a Kreg 'Rip Cut'. I have to say it works extremely well for breaking down sheet goods, and saves so much time it is unreal. It is much more accurate than you would think possible. We originally planned on using it for rough breakdown then cut the final size on the TS. We found we did not need the TS for cabinet carcass or bookcase work. The best price is on Amazon, Lowe's is actually $5 higher. It's well worth a look and consideration.
> 
> Disregard the date stamp, this was taken last weekend. I finally reset it yesterday.
> 
> ...


I am amazed. I am a Kreg guy, I own a lot of Kreg stuff. IMO that rip pos is the worst Kreg ever made. I have one I used ONCE. You have to dedicate a saw to this jig, IF you have one that fits. 
Then slide this thing out to anything past 5 inches and forget it.
To back this up. I will send it to anyone with at least 100 post to do your own review. Shipping is on me.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> I am amazed. I am a Kreg guy, I own a lot of Kreg stuff. IMO that rip pos is the worst Kreg ever made. I have one I used ONCE. You have to dedicate a saw to this jig, IF you have one that fits.
> Then slide this thing out to anything past 5 inches and forget it.
> To back this up. I will send it to anyone with at least 100 post to do your own review. Shipping is on me.


As crap I'm in Canada . I just can't get a break :shout:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Colour me dubious (the Kreg thingy).
Any roughness on the edge the guides running against will telegraph to the saw, or worse, cause the saw to yaw sideways potentially causing a kickback and/or damage to the cut edges. How do I know this you might ask?
I use my saw's edge guide all the time and when it's fully extended I expect the unexpected.

It's not really a substitute for the OP's jig, either. His can be used at any point on a panel; the Kreg only near the ends.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

fire65 said:


> I am amazed. I am a Kreg guy, I own a lot of Kreg stuff. IMO that rip pos is the worst Kreg ever made. I have one I used ONCE. You have to dedicate a saw to this jig, IF you have one that fits.
> Then slide this thing out to anything past 5 inches and forget it.
> To back this up. I will send it to anyone with at least 100 post to do your own review. Shipping is on me.


I agree. I had one of the Kreg tracks and it was useless on large panels, especially near the ends. I gave it to my son to 'play' with and donated him a saw to go with it.

I now have the Sheppach plunge saw with track and it's just the job for what I want. It also beats the hell out of the price of a similar Bosch which effectively does the same thing and I can't see any reason why it shouldn't last as long.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone is going to have to explain to me what cut on a cabinet carcass cannot be made with this Rip-Cut. As you can see in the photo we are using a Milwaukee cordless saw, and we have had no problems at all. We use it for sheet breakdown only.

Dick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

36" off a 4x8?
As I said, I'm dubious. If it works well for others that's great! It's just not on my 'want' list.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I upgraded to a GI TS with a 52" fence , so I'm hoping I don't need a guide anymore .
But obviously if I was working away from the house that wouldn't help me .
At home depot they have this awesome wall saw and I get them to break stuff down for me before I leave as I'm kinda lazy plus there saws dead accurate . Well at least it was the last time I was there.
It's hard to cut huge sheets with angles on my TS though , so I could see where a guide system on say Festools skill saw would come in handy ?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Re: home depot. If the cuts are critical, your mileage may very.
I believe they have an accuracy disclaimer posted.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rwl7532 said:


> Re: home depot. If the cuts are critical, your mileage may very.
> I believe they have an accuracy disclaimer posted.


Yes I was skeptical , but I know one employee very well and Mike is a carpenter by trade and he calibrates the saw quite often , and will for me if I request it. 
But yes I'm with you as any other store and I'd be concerned . The pieces of mdf I had Mikes cut were accurate from what I could tell , as I could not see any discrepancy with the human eye and a measuring tape whatsoever


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> 36" off a 4x8?
> As I said, I'm dubious. If it works well for others that's great! It's just not on my 'want' list.


Dan I have a problem of seeing what part of a cabinet carcass would be a 36" cut off a full sheet. Other than the back there are no cuts ever made over 23-1/4"X34-1/2". I don't know of anyone that would make a back the first cut, when building a cabinet. As I said it worked extremely well for us on this one 40" wide cabinet and the 4' tall bookcase that sits on top of it. My TS will cut 49" with the long rails, and has a Wixey digital readout, but we haven't had to use it since we bought this thing. We do have E. Emerson clamping strait edges that we normally use for sheet breakdown.

Dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It is obviously working for you Dick. Maybe part of the trick is using a battery powered saw? Do you use it with a corded one? and get the same results? (That's actually a 2 part question. If you answered question A yes then please go on to question B.)


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

One thing to think about when making this jig. Use the saw on one side and use the other side for a router set up - you get two jigs in one and clamping room on both sides.
I gave a Festool track saw - specifically for breaking down my sheet goods - but I'm still tempted to make one of these. Tried long ago and made the mistake of using MDF at the suggestion of another person.....to flexible and I do not recommend MDF


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

SRVDVM said:


> One thing to think about when making this jig. Use the saw on one side and use the other side for a router set up - you get two jigs in one and clamping room on both sides.
> I gave a Festool track saw - specifically for breaking down my sheet goods - but I'm still tempted to make one of these. Tried long ago and made the mistake of using MDF at the suggestion of another person.....to flexible and I do not recommend MDF


Scott how do you like the Festool track saw? Any justification for the price


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Willway said:


> Dan I have a problem of seeing what part of a cabinet carcass would be a 36" cut off a full sheet. Other than the back there are no cuts ever made over 23-1/4"X34-1/2". I don't know of anyone that would make a back the first cut, when building a cabinet. As I said it worked extremely well for us on this one 40" wide cabinet and the 4' tall bookcase that sits on top of it. My TS will cut 49" with the long rails, and has a Wixey digital readout, but we haven't had to use it since we bought this thing. We do have E. Emerson clamping strait edges that we normally use for sheet breakdown.
> 
> Dick


Normally, Dick, I breakdown my_ plywood_ by ripping lengthwise into 2 -24" nom. lengths, then crosscut them into my bottom cabinet gables, 31" - 35" nominally, depending on my bases and tops. I didn't mean 36" literally. I never use MDF; I hate the stuff.
As I said, if the tool works well for you that's all that really matters.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Normally, Dick, I breakdown my_ plywood_ by ripping lengthwise into 2 -24" nom. lengths, then crosscut them into my bottom cabinet gables, 31" - 35" nominally, depending on my bases and tops. I didn't mean 36" literally. I never use MDF; I hate the stuff.
> As I said, if the tool works well for you that's all that really matters.


I love mdf lol . Well out of necessity as I used to make a lot of subwoofer boxes .
Sure creates a lot of dust though


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

As a Festool tool, it really works great. It has good power, works smoothly and easy to use. I just have to get used to the fact the depth gauge is metric. Is it worth the cost....if you are going to use it a lot, then I think yes. I will say, I got mine through Amazon. I have an Amazon credit card for my business and put as much as I can on the card. I then use the points to buy tools. I have purchased about 85-90% of my tools this way but it has taken a few years to do so. I will say, I have seen Festool tools on Craig's list but I have never seen one of their track saws. I could have used this particular jig set up for a router yesterday to cut some dados. Thinking of making one just for that use


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Chuck our sheet goods usually come strait off the back of the truck onto saw horses and are broken down immediately. We have several corded saws but have no need of using them for sheet breakdown. This little Milwaukee saw has all we have needed for the last 2 years. We were cutting everything a little oversized then taking it to the TS for sizing. This guide has been able to eliminate that step, which has been a big time saver for us. The photo I posted was my son cutting the the sides, or the shelves, for the bookcase. You can rip a sheet right down the middle, like Dan does, with this thing. We also try to keep a sheet of ply or OSB under some foam insulation so we can just cut without worrying about the offcuts. We are setting everything up for a one man operation as I am not much physical help in the shop.

Dick


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

SRVDVM said:


> As a Festool tool, it really works great. It has good power, works smoothly and easy to use. I just have to get used to the fact the depth gauge is metric. Is it worth the cost....if you are going to use it a lot, then I think yes. I will say, I got mine through Amazon. I have an Amazon credit card for my business and put as much as I can on the card. I then use the points to buy tools. I have purchased about 85-90% of my tools this way but it has taken a few years to do so. I will say, I have seen Festool tools on Craig's list but I have never seen one of their track saws. I could have used this particular jig set up for a router yesterday to cut some dados. Thinking of making one just for that use


Scott take a look at what we have been doing for dados. The edge guide is an E. Emerson A- series and so is the router guide. The router guide mounting plate is not very good, but the part that guides in the edge guide is quite substantial and is attached with screws, and could be attached to a piece of plexy. The dados are cut in the T-square part in the first pass, and used to line up where to make the cuts. Pay no attention to that darn date stamp on the photos these were just made in the last few weeks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Come on gentlemen let get back to thread subject or start your own thread please


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Dick, that's a nice set up. 
I was also looking at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j4vGS4HY-8&list=FLVgurDZuilSXhp_Ytgc7W8w&index=1

did not mean to side track the thread....


----------

